# Rideshare Mileage Tracker app help



## RM305 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi I am wondering on the proper usage on these mileage tracker apps? Like am I just supposed to use when working rideshare apps or do I really have to track both personal and business mileage ? I know some of these automatically log mileage but I don't always do the rideshare apps like Postmates ,Amazon , etc as I have my regular full time job.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I use MileIQ, which has a setting to automatically track all of your rides. I go through the new rides weekly and classify them either Business or Personal. I only drive part time, so on days when I don't drive, it's a simple matter to mark that entire day's rides Personal. The app gives you summaries, plus all the detail of each ride, for documentation. 

It's free to try for a short time, then $60 per year. Very easy to use.

There are a number of other apps out there.


----------



## EddieG (Jan 4, 2016)

The IRS will ask you for a mileage log if you ever get audited. I take a picture of my odometer when I start and a picture when I get home. That way I have my mileage documented with a time stamp.

Is there a mileage tracking app that will turn on when the Uber / Lyft apps are activated?

If not, maybe I should write one.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

TripLog2 will spit out IRS compliant logs. I've been using it since I started without problems. It's got automatic settings as well but I have it set up to where I tap a widget when I start business travel and tap it again when I'm done and it tracks everything. It also handles any other business expenses you may have.

I have the added bonus if a 2nd vehicle which I usually use for personal trips so almost 100% of my miles on the car are business


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

EddieG said:


> The IRS will ask you for a mileage log if you ever get audited. I take a picture of my odometer when I start and a picture when I get home. That way I have my mileage documented with a time stamp.
> 
> Is there a mileage tracking app that will turn on when the Uber / Lyft apps are activated?
> 
> If not, maybe I should write one.


I document all mileage with MileIQ to give the full picture. That way, if I get audited they can see that I didn't just claim everything as "Business." My average monthly report is 30-35 pages of rides, plus a one-page summary.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Everlance is another app that produces a huge history. Drown 'em in paperwork (in the extremely unlikely chance, like 0.000000001%, that the IRS bothers to audit an Uber driver).


----------



## UberSelect07 (May 17, 2016)

I use MyRideTrac. There is no swiping or work to do at the end of the day. It sends me a nice spreadsheet log that has all of my trips and expenses in the spreadsheet that I sent to my accountant. It also gives me an onscreen summary. I also can filter the data to do some analysis like cost per mile, etc. on the spreadsheet. It has a norider button so I can see my empty miles and calculate my empty costs too.


----------

